# Porn



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

What would people do if they caught there wife watching porn?

I am considering a right shouting at her is that enough?


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

You shouldn't shout at her or anything. 
Watching porn isn't a bad thing, unless it's replacing your sex life.
If you don't like it talk to her about it, but don't yell at her. She's not a child to be reprimanded for expressing her sexuality.
Porn is just a visual aid. It doesn't mean anything other then that. Sometimes it's just a release of tension, and being able to live in a fantasy world. I've watched porn too, and so does my husband. But at the end of the day he's still coming home to me, and he's still mine.

Don't yell at her for something so small. That's just starting a fight that doesn't need to be started. Just talk to her about it. Ask her why she feels she needs/wants to watch it. Hell it may be something that you both could get into together!


----------



## steve71 (Feb 5, 2010)

'Shouting at her' ?!?

How about saying you'll go and get a couple of drinks because it could be fun to watch together?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Is your sex life suffering? If she is using porn over you, I can see you being upset - this is a No No in any marraige. 

But you know how it is, if you Yell at her, she will only get "defensive", probably continue to hide it anyway, what good will it serve. 

I agree with the last poster, if she enjoys this, try to include it within your love making routine - if you are open to that, as most guys, besides the religious, usually are.


----------



## lumberjack31 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeeeaaahhh.....shouting at her will probably not work. Talk to her about it, and just ask her why she watches it. Just COMMUNICATE without shouting.
Your personal opinion about porn is your own...good, bad, or indifferent. But see where she is coming from, and see what you all can do to streghthen your relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gerrypony (Apr 14, 2010)

Okay, you're not happy she's watching porn, but shouting at her isn't going to make her stop because she is not a child to be punished.

I'm of the opinion that porn is bad, but there's the occasional curiosity. Was it a one off? Or is she a regular? 

Communicate your disappointment and hurt without shouting. Explain how it makes you feel. Then see if you two can do something together that would replace her need for porn.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Watching porn is not a bad thing. She may have been doing it to try to find some new techniques to please YOU with. Imagine how awful it would be to yell at her if she was only pursuing something for you.

Calmly mention "I noticed you were watching porn and would like to talk about that". Let her communicate to you her thoughts and feelings about it and let it be a kind, loving talk, not shouting at her as if your opinion is the only one that matters.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd rather have my wife watch porn than see her watch "Twilight" for the hundredth time. She's thirty seven and she got the hots so bad for the Edward character that it's nearly repulsive.
The question though seems to be "Is your sex life active" ? Is she watching on the internet? Can you check the history and see what is involves. As another poster suggested she may be searching for different ways to involve you. 
Do you just find porn immoral or offensive? Are you just embassased by it? Porn doesn't embarress me but I don't care for strippers. As long as her viewing isnt kids or dogs and ponys I don't see the problem with trying to join her. 
Don't even watch it yourself, just give her an oily massage while she watches.


----------



## hiswife101 (Nov 4, 2010)

join the fun honey why will u shout obviously she is in the mood or will be in the mood to get some,,so start by a little foreplay while watching the porn together then the rest is history ...LOL..have fun lighting up..


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Is she sneaking around watching it?

Does she know you have an issue with her watching porn?

Is there a moral or religious objection?

Exactly why are you upset - need more info.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Shout at her??? How about pulling up a chair and watching it with her? 

Not sure if it is insecurity or some moral hangup you have with porn. If you have not "gotten any" for a while and think she may be using porn as a substitute for "riding your pony" now that is a different issue. You need to elaborate. A 2 line post is not sufficient.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Shout? Maybe, with joy!!!
Actually, I'd ask her what turns her on, then I'd offer to play along.
But I wouldn't shout, because I'm not exactly innocent of the same "crime" myself.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow... Wow... I wish I could walk in and see my wife watching porn... Well it did sort of happened recently but it was some lame softcore that was extremly cheesey but in the end we laughed... 

Sorry off track a little....

What exavtly was your problem again?
:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## LousyRiverdalePunk (Nov 10, 2010)

braveheart2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What would people do if they caught there wife watching porn?
> 
> I am considering a right shouting at her is that enough?


She likes to be shouted at during sex? I guess I'm confused. Porn is just sexual fantasy for when you're too lazy/unimaginative to fantasize. If you don't like porn then don't watch it. But don't yell at your wife for doing so!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

1 was she watching it like any old movie with a bowl of cereal ignore it 2 was she studing it fully clothed maybe it was a suprise for later 3 was she going to town then you walked in her happy time apologize was it lame was it two chicks/dudes or balls to the walls dont yell remember when your mother caught you are you against it all together church issues whats up??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

my rule for me and dh is that we don't hide it...hell we share porn, talk about things we like, sometimes watch it together. it's on a folder on our computer...now when the kids get older we will lock it up better but they are 4 and 12 weeks so i think we are good. lol. if YOU watch porn then you have no right to yell at her, i dunno if you do, but most guys do. and maybe she wants to learn some new stuff to use with you...talk before yelling, work out an agreement. although unless she's addicted it's better to just deal with it, because if not she will just lie about it and it will push you apart.


----------

